# Enclosure & Bonding



## Sam (Oct 21, 2015)

I recently purchased a Chacoan Tegu female hatchling (14"). I've been keeping her in a 55 which works for now because she can burrow. However, she will soon be getting big and I have the mind to build a 6.5Lx3Hx3W. Will that be comfortable enough for her? Also, may I see pictures of enlcosures. Is a constant free roam with a constant heat source be wrong? Any and all advice is much appreciated! And sound advice on bonding tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 21, 2015)

Welcome Sam. You're smart to think ahead as yhey grow very fast when well-kept. Others here can best advise you on dimensions and material. Figure on a 3-4ft lizard that should easily turn around in its cage. 

I do not believe that free- roam in a house is afe for lizard or house. A safe outdoor enclosure is wonderful for as long in the gear as they can take. Argiees are quick to tame. Handle her, give her a sweaty shirt of yours in her hide box, etc. you should have a responsive and inquisitive pal.


----------



## Sam (Oct 21, 2015)

I appreciate the advice! So far all she does is go explore and come back to me to crash underneath my leg. Awesome, awesome animal. When will the big growth spurt happen? Or there abouts.


----------



## N8bub (Oct 21, 2015)

If you're feeding appropriately for a young tegu ( think moderate daily meals) the growth spurt is now thru the 1st year


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 21, 2015)

N8bub- If I could differ a bit in opinion, I'd say let her eat her fill each day during the big growth spurt. Also, don't forget calcium wit D3 dusted often on her food for strong bones.


----------



## thatoneguy (Oct 21, 2015)

Check out MacGyver the lizard on youtube if you are interested in free roaming.

Here are some pictures of my enclosure


----------



## DangerousDann (Oct 23, 2015)

Sam said:


> I recently purchased a Chacoan Tegu female hatchling (14"). I've been keeping her in a 55 which works for now because she can burrow. However, she will soon be getting big and I have the mind to build a 6.5Lx3Hx3W. Will that be comfortable enough for her? Also, may I see pictures of enlcosures. Is a constant free roam with a constant heat source be wrong? Any and all advice is much appreciated! And sound advice on bonding tips would be greatly appreciated!


6'5" long may be a little short if it's going to be her permanent home. Usually 8' is the standard. I'm at 8'7"x4x3 for my 5month old Chacoan male. Expect her to act a little weird when you move her to a new enclosure, mine hid for days, and he now only comes out after 8pm. Dozer eats (ground turkey with calcium and D3) every day (mostly hand fed). Hand feeding helps with bonding. Here is a pic of Dozers enclosure I built. If you have any other questions feel free to ask. Walter has helped me out a lot


----------



## DangerousDann (Oct 23, 2015)




----------

